# Ati hdmi + alsa: nessun controllo pcm

## Cazzantonio

Sto cercando di usare l'uscita audio HDMI di una radeon hd6310, ma in alsamixer non ho alcun controllo visibile (master, pcm... ), a parte l's/pdif.

```
heremitpurple ~ # aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: Generic [HD-Audio Generic], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC892 Analog [ALC892 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC892 Digital [ALC892 Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

L'audio funziona, ma ogni volta che lancio audacious mi da un popup di errore (no suitable mixer found). E' possibile creare un controllo pcm ad-hoc per questa uscita? Come?

Uso una gentoo stabile con alsa-utils-1.0.25-r1 e questo è il mio asound.conf

```
pcm.!default {

    type hw

    card 0

    device 3

}
```

----------

## Cazzantonio

Per ora ho risolto usando vlc in sostituzione di audacious, che tra l'altro non mi dispiace, tuttavia continuo ad essere interessato a capire la radice del problema.

```
00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6320] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 84e7

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 40

   Memory at c0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at f000 [size=256]

   Memory at feb00000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

   Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310]

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 84e7

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 48

   Memory at feb44000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 848d

   Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 16

   Memory at feb40000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel
```

al boot sto passando il parametro "radeon.audio=1" per abilitare l'uscita hdmi.

----------

